# Tell me about the lugged steel Bianchi Giro



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I am looking at a '97-'98 Giro. It has lugged Columbus Cromo Thron tubes. Is it a Reparto Corse? How good of a tubeset is the Cromo Thron? Where does the Giro fall in the heirarchy? Thanks.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

It must be older than 97. No Giro in the 96-98 booklets. First one I see is a Easton Al model in 99.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

A quick search turned up this link
http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1994&Brand=Bianchi&Model=Giro&Type=bike

Looks like the only steel Giro was made in 94. I think the Statos was the lowest level Campy group at the time.


----------

